# 1949 John Deere M



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Just signed up here and I wanted start off here by posting some pics of this tractor so yall can see what I have and the work ahead of me. This tractor was my uncle's. He past away many years ago and its been sitting out side at his house ever since, and of course it's in non running condition. But as far as I know it was up and running when parked. To have been out in the elements all this time its still in have way decent shape and its all original and all that's missing is part of the seat back frame the best I can tell. I'm not a tractor guy, I'm more into motorcycles and I've brought back to life several 70's Honda motorcycles. My uncle's property has been sold and I have fond memories riding around on it back in the 1960's as a little kid. I even have a pic of me sitting on it, so I can't just let this old JD be scraped. Me and my 2 sons got it loaded up and and brought to my house. My short term goal right now is to what's needed to see if we can get it running of course. I'm 50/50 on the engine and hoping its salvageable. I have not had time to take anything apart yet, but I did check the dip stick and without question their is quite a bit of water mixed in with the sluggy oil because of the exhaust stack no being covered. Wish me luck! Didn't mean to be so long winded. Here are some pics of how I found it and getting it on a trailer.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

dhall57 said:


> Just signed up here and I wanted start off here by posting some pics of this tractor so yall can see what I have and the work ahead of me. This tractor was my uncle's. He past away many years ago and its been sitting out side at his house ever since, and of course it's in non running condition. But as far as I know it was up and running when parked. To have been out in the elements all this time its still in have way decent shape and its all original and all that's missing is part of the seat back frame the best I can tell. I'm not a tractor guy, I'm more into motorcycles and I've brought back to life several 70's Honda motorcycles. My uncle's property has been sold and I have fond memories riding around on it back in the 1960's as a little kid. I even have a pic of me sitting on it, so I can't just let this old JD be scraped. Me and my 2 sons got it loaded up and and brought to my house. My short term goal right now is to what's needed to see if we can get it running of course. I'm 50/50 on the engine and hoping its salvageable. I have not had time to take anything apart yet, but I did check the dip stick and without question their is quite a bit of water mixed in with the sluggy oil because of the exhaust stack no being covered. Wish me luck! Didn't mean to be so long winded. Here are some pics of how I found it and getting it on a trailer.
> View attachment 78214
> View attachment 78214
> View attachment 78215
> ...


Sorry about all the duplicate pictures


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Your newly acquired model M has some nice looking sheet metal & valuable frt & rear wheel weights.
Back on the late 60's while employed at a JD dealership I traded for a '45 JD BO that the pistons in engine were stuck. I removed the sparkplugs & filled combustion chamber with diesel. Several weeks later I was able to turn the engine flywheel. I got engine to run. JD dealership owner later sold this BO to me for a very reasonable amount. Below is a photo of it when it was on display in JD showroom. It's still in vicinity as I gave it to one of my granddaughters when she asked if she could have it.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If it was mine and I was planning on getting it running, my first step would to be draining everything except for maybe the antifreeze and
it wouldn't hurt to do that also.
My second step would be to try and get the plugs out, then start filling the engine with diesel fuel pouring it in the intake and exhaust as well
as the crankcase and then I would fill the rear end and transmission with diesel also, then let it sit for a week, topping of fuel as possible.
Then drain it out and get oil in the crankcase, transmission and rear end. The cylinders I'd keep full of diesel and maybe some acetone.
After another week start trying to move the flywheel back and forth gently, with the plugs out.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome..
Looks like a great example to start with. Sheet metal is in great condition for sitting in the weeds. Lou has the right idea to loosen the the internals gradually, and get the water out as soon as possible. M’s were good tractors of the day. I recently sold my MT which was a version of the M. Good luck with the resurrection and a great family project. B.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for all info everybody. I have a handful of different size sparkplug sockets, but none will work. By looking at the cyl head and plugs their is less distance on the right side of the plug and head than on the left not allowing any of my sockets to slide down far enough on to the plug. Is this correct or are my 65 year old eyes fooling me?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

The plugs should be auto lite 216, never had a problem removing with a thin wall double end plug socket.. B.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

I need to get thin wall socket.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

is it a 14mm?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Many of the old plug sockets were stamp steel;
like these;
ARNOLD 490-850-0018 Spark Plug Wrench, 3/4, 13/16, 5/8 in Drive, Hex Drive









If that is the correct size I seem to recall some plugs needing a 7/8" socket.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If it were mine, first thing I'd do is drain the crud in the crankcase out and leave the plug out for a while and pull the oil filter cannister and remove the old probably cruddy filter too. Then I'd address the plugs. I had that issue with my KLR 650 motorcycle, the plug was recessed down into the cylinder head and a standard socket wouldn't fit (to big around), so I took the socket and reduced the OD with my disc sander until it would fit. Then I'd put a mixture of red ATF and acetone in the cylinders and let it sit for a week or so and attempt to bar the engine over. Hopefully it had antifreeze in it and the block isn't cracked. Red ATF and acetone is probably the best unsticker you can get.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Many of the old plug sockets were stamp steel;
> like these;
> ARNOLD 490-850-0018 Spark Plug Wrench, 3/4, 13/16, 5/8 in Drive, Hex Drive
> View attachment 78225
> ...


Don't know where I came up with 14mm, I think this type of sockets would work fine Lou


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

thanks again for all the input here so far. You make a rookie member feel welcome.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> Your newly acquired model M has some nice looking sheet metal & valuable frt & rear wheel weights.
> Back on the late 60's while employed at a JD dealership I traded for a '45 JD BO that the pistons in engine were stuck. I removed the sparkplugs & filled combustion chamber with diesel. Several weeks later I was able to turn the engine flywheel. I got engine to run. JD dealership owner later sold this BO to me for a very reasonable amount. Below is a photo of it when it was on It's still in vicinity as I gave it to one of my granddaughters when she asked if she could have it.


That's a interesting story Tx. I know your glad its still in the family.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

dhall57 said:


> Don't know where I came up with 14mm, I think this type of sockets would work fine Lou


That’s similar to the socket I use. I believe it is 14mm. B.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

I got the oil pan drain plug out and this what came out. I was expecting some water in with the old oil but not this much. Another 5 or 6 inches and it would of filled up a 5 gal. bucket. I'm letting drain completely for a day or so.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Engine specifications state 5 qts of oil including filter. You can download M operators manual at following link. https://techpubs.deere.com/en-US/Search/Equipment


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Love the tractor keep us updated on the resurrection !!!


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Took the valve cover off and got a surprise, two push rods are missing for some reason.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Well that’s interesting…. B.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

That is for sure, it even looks like one valve is depressed with no push rod.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Yep. In the very least it's time to remove the oil pan and see what 'goodies' are laying in it and proceed from there but I'd say it appears to me like a major engine dissection is in order.

Hope you have a substantial wallet and or have the mechanical ability to dissect it. if you don't you need to find a local mechanic who does. Depending on what is laying in the pan and your desire to 'restore' the tractor will impact what you need to spend.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Good catch.. does appear to be a stuck(or bent) valve.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

64 dollar question is, what became of the pushrods... Why he needs to pull the pan.. I bet there are some 'mysterious parts in it...


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

I found the 2 missing push rods.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

keep looking for problems….a bent push rod is the symptom of a problem…not necessarily the cause. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

In the pan? What else was in there? ..... And what does the crank and journals look like?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Push rods appear to be too rusty/contaminated to have been located in engine pan. I think an intake valve is definitely stuck open. Stuck valve probably caused push rod to bend


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Do you have a service manual? Should be available online for the JD 2cyl engine, then follow for the M specific information. Looks like you will be removing the head and valves, for a valve guide cleaning at the least. I wouldn’t recommend going too much deeper w/o a service manual… unless you have knowledge of what you’re getting into and how to reinstall and adjust the cam and valve components. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

M service manual from JD 





Search for Equipment Publications - Technical Information Store







techpubs.deere.com


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

I do plan on getting a service manual.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Looks like my M as Champion J-10Y plugs.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Personally I never used Champions in my 2cyl tractors…never had good luck with them. I’m not sure the J-10Y is the correct plug..that one has a shorter reach then the autolite 216. B.


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Not a John Deere, but look what I found on my uncle's property. Old Oliver Superior manure spreader. Does anyone know anything about these,.I'm going to see if I can locate a serial # to find out a year.








It's in fair shape, but part of bed is rotted out.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

A couple of pictures of the front and rear would help…. But I’m leaning toward a model 7A


----------



## dhall57 (10 mo ago)

Here is the ID plate. It's hard to make out the compete number, but it is 7- 24025.


----------

